# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #13358 sv1gzv Ηλιούπολη

## sv1gzv

Κόμβος sv1gzv #13358
10.27.255.0-10.27.255.255

BB Links 

1. BB με Piesometro (#7481)
2. BB με geioa (#16585)

----------


## sv1gzv

Νεο Link με Piesometro #7481

ετσι για να παει καλα το 2013

----------


## sv1gzv

υπάρχει ελεύθερο IF για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται

----------


## sv1gzv

κάπου αλλού έπρεπε να το γράψεις

----------


## sv1gzv

υπάρχει ενα ελεύτερο IF

----------


## sv1gzv

υπάρχει κάτι από Καρέα Υμηττος να κανουμε δοκιμή.........

----------


## sv1gzv

υπάρχει ενα ελεύτερο IF ειναι γυρισμένο Πρως Καρέα εκπέμπω sv1gzv#13358-awmn Free

----------


## sv1gzv

Στον κόμβο Αυτές τις μέρες έγινε συντήρηση Αντικαταστήθηκε το 433ΑΗ και Τοποθετήθηκε σε κάθε Link ένα RB Metal 5SHPn
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ τον nikolasc (#6801) για όλο το setup απο την αρχή, και τον Convict (#7474)

----------


## sv1gzv

..

----------


## Convict

> Μέτα από 3 χρόνια λειτουργίας, ο κόμβος #13358(sv1gzv) θα πάψει να λειτουργεί Θα ενημερωθούν τα απέναντι λινκ ευχαριστώ όλους για όσους βοηθήσαν


Μα που είναι εκείνο το καταραμένο undo button;

----------


## nikolas_350

Ωχχ, τι έπαιξε;

Είναι τόσο μεγάλη η ζημία από την κακοκαιρία;

----------


## Juan

:: 

Ευχαριστούμε bill για όλα.

----------


## sv1gzv

> Ωχχ, τι έπαιξε;
> 
> Είναι τόσο μεγάλη η ζημία από την κακοκαιρία;


δεν ειναι μεγάλη η ζημιά Νικόλα όταν δεν είσαι εκεί δεν μπορείς να υποστηρίξεις ενα κονβό 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## akakios

> δεν ειναι μεγάλη η ζημιά Νικόλα όταν δεν είσαι εκεί δεν μπορείς να υποστηρίξεις ενα κονβό 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Απλα κριμα και η αναβαθμιση που ειχε γινει προσφατα σε hardware.  ::

----------


## sv1gzv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## grigoris

> δεν ειναι μεγάλη η ζημιά Νικόλα όταν δεν είσαι εκεί δεν μπορείς να υποστηρίξεις ενα κονβό


Μην το παιρνεις κατακαρδα.. προσωπικα διατηρω 7 ιδιοκτητους κομβους και 2 serveria σε 3 διαφορετικες πολεις και βρισκομαι πραγματικα μακρια.
Hobby ειναι, οσο μπορεις προσφερεις

----------


## sv1gzv

μετά από 4 μήνες εκτός τελικά δεν μπόρεσα να μείνω χωρίς awmn αποκαταστάθηκε η βλάβη και πάλι UP με μεγάλη μου χαρά βγήκαν 2 link ένα με piesometro και με τον geioa να ευχαριστήσω τα παιδιά και πάλι για την βοήθειά (convit geioa )

----------


## sv1gzv

έχει πέσει ο κόμβος μάλλον από ρεύμα θα επιλυθεί το συντομότερο

----------


## sv1gzv

το link με piesometro είναι κάτω έχω ενημέρωση την απέναντι μεριά 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sv1gzv

Σήμερα η μέρα ήταν όλο χαρά Πλέον up ο piesometro  ::

----------


## sv1gzv

link με piesometro κάτω 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

